# Question about buying a plow for new truck



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Im about to buy a 2012 Ram 3500 SRW crew cab long bed. GVW 10,100#. 

The front axle rating is 5500lbs. 

Im looking a snow dogg EX85, which is the 8.5' plow. Snow Dogg says the truck will handle it fine, but is this a good plow for this truck, or can I go bigger/ should I go smaller? 

Anytime the plow is on the truck itll be a full pallet of salt in the back and a salter that hooks into the trailer hitch receiver.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I had an 8 1/2' western on my Ford CCLB and switched to a Blizzard 8611 this year. That truck gets real long in a hurry so my advice is to get the biggest plow you can. Your truck will handle it fine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd want AT LEAST 9 foot of blade on that truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

And put box extensions on the plow. youll thank me


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Buyers engineers say this truck can only take a hd (middle of the line) 8' plow? Thats all they can officially reccomend for my truck. They said its b/c my front axle rating is only 5500 lbs and its a diesel. 

Should I

1. Stick to this, 
2. buy this 8' plow and buy the wing ext. that add 2'
3. buy a 9' plow anyway. 

Im going to order this monday so im not sure.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1525793 said:


> Buyers engineers say this truck can only take a hd (middle of the line) 8' plow? Thats all they can officially reccomend for my truck. They said its b/c my front axle rating is only 5500 lbs and its a diesel.
> 
> Should I
> 
> ...


with the weight of the plow and the weight of your front end how much # do you have in yoru front axle rating?


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Get the XP, worth the extra $$$ on that long of a truck.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I have no idea. The front axle rating number is 5500 lbs. The 9' plow I want weighs 850lbs with the mount kit. 

They are saying its to much weight for my truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1525799 said:


> I have no idea. The front axle rating number is 5500 lbs. The 9' plow I want weighs 850lbs with the mount kit.
> 
> They are saying its to much weight for my truck.


your frownt end is probably under 4 giving about twice as much left as you need to hold it. should work great. unlike my truck which simply isnt big enoguh to do waht i want.

i would recommend getting airbags tho. onlly 300 bucks and it will help keep your suspension from wearing out so much. will protect that nice investment you have in that new truck.

itl also give you a smoother ride and make your plow more responsive.

oh. and get box extensions. not 45 degree wings


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

call the dealer. they should know what weight the plow calls for.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Where would I get the box extensions?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1525830 said:


> Where would I get the box extensions?


call chuck (269) 382-3686

he doesnt sell them anymore, but he knows who he gave them to to sell


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

3500 anything i would want a BOSS 9'2 on it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

windwrow with this youll come back and thank me


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

this is how i installed mine, keep in mind i did it WRONG










you can bump it up and perminatly weld them if you wish, some do this. but you cannot get as close to curbs and garages.

what i reccommend is taking 2 pieces of flatstock and putting them inbetween your 2 outermost ribs, welding your bracket (make sure they send you the brackets aswell) to those 2 pieces of flatstock and then welding those to your ribs. your ribs have more strength than the mold board and are easier to fix should your wife turn the corner and hit a frickin tree putting a hole in your moldboard.

an even better way is to weld 2 pieces of flatstock across your ribs, having an eye hole in them. and then build your 2 more pieces of flatstock, inwhich your bracket is welded to, to have an eyehole you can hook into those first pieces with a pin. now your wings will swing neetly out and back. put a hydro ram on it from the bracket to yoru quadrant and you can open and close your wings from teh cab

another guy did this here on plowsite. i dont know the thread.

either way you do it. trust me. youll love having box extensions over even pro wings.

i have the ones that have a 4" flair on the outside, they also have a version without the 4" flair. i dont know which is more effective. probably the ones with the flair.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Don't listen to birdseed.
2. Don't call "chuck"
3. Your dealer can't install anything larger on your truck because of liability.
4. Your truck will handle whatever you want to hang on there (My snowdogg VX95 is too heavy for my truck technically but it holds it fine)
5. Snowdogg makes their own wings/extensions for their plows


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

birddseedd;1525839 said:


> windwrow with this youll come back and thank me


This is the epitome of snow removal technology. There is no better source for all facets of snow business than the seedd.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1525803 said:


> your frownt end is probably under 4 giving about twice as much left as you need to hold it. should work great. unlike my truck which simply isnt big enoguh to do waht i want.
> 
> i would recommend getting airbags tho. onlly 300 bucks and it will help keep your suspension from wearing out so much. will protect that nice investment you have in that new truck.
> 
> ...


When you say the airbags will keep the suspension from wearing out so much do you mean parts like ball joint, tie rod ends, and hub bearings?

And how do airbags make the plow more responsive?

I wont touch the weight comments, for now.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1525860 said:


> When you say the airbags will keep the suspension from wearing out so much do you mean parts like ball joint, tie rod ends, and hub bearings?
> 
> And how do airbags make the plow more responsive?
> 
> I wont touch the weight comments, for now.


the spring parts of the suspension.

if the truck has to life 2 or 3 inches before the plow lifts theres a slight delay. about half a second.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX_wings.html

here is a link to the snowdogg wings. they stick out, not up like box extensions. if you don't believe what these custom built extensions can do wait untill i take some footage. if we ever get snow up here. ill show you what they can do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1525863 said:


> the spring parts of the suspension.
> 
> if the truck has to life 2 or 3 inches before the plow lifts theres a slight delay. about half a second.


Spring wear IS a big problem.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1525890 said:


> Spring wear IS a big problem.....


Airbags will soften the impact on the springs. i would recommend them for any new work truck. only 350 for a set. can make your springs last longer, and im told with a leveled out truck gives you more control. so im told.

or 800 a set if you want the nice controls in teh cab with a compressor and tank to adjust them from your nice comfey seat.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If you haven't bought the plow yet and you're 9' would be 850 lbs...go with a Blizzard 8611. There is absolutely NO replacement for 11' of steel scraping the ground, especially on a truck that long. That's my only advice. Anything less is foolish, in my opinion of course.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

My 2 best options are an 9' straight plow, or a 8' plow with 2' wings. The 8' with the 2' wings is about 300$ more than the straight 9'. 

Opinions?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

My local dealer only does snow doggs, Id have to drive 2 hours for the closest dealer for any other brand.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

over 8' before wings is kinda big for drives. do you plan on doing residential drives?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1525906 said:


> My local dealer only does snow doggs, Id have to drive 2 hours for the closest dealer for any other brand.


soudns liek the perfect place to open a western dealer.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

This truck will only do open large areas, Lowes, Home Depot ect.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1525911 said:


> This truck will only do open large areas, Lowes, Home Depot ect.


Then i would go with the widest plow you can get with BOX extensions.

and an ebling pull plow


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If it's only for large open areas and all you can get is the SnowDogg, go with the 9' and throw the wings on it too. Wouldn't want to drive it down the road with the wings but it wouldn't take much to throw them on


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

You should think about buying a truck that is less than 10,000 lbs. (ie 9,900lbs). To me the hassle of log books, weigh stations, commercial inspections, insurance/etc is not worth it. You can put any plow you want on most trucks


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kagenewengland;1525999 said:


> You should think about buying a truck that is less than 10,000 lbs. (ie 9,900lbs). To me the hassle of log books, weigh stations, commercial inspections, insurance/etc is not worth it. You can put any plow you want on most trucks


check your local state laws on that one. it was recently that michigan changed that law to 26001 lbs.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Kage, 

Yup I know all about that. I have a dot # for my company. I run 5 crews and each truck is dot compliant. Im not worried about wheather it's over 10k lbs or not gvw.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

classiclawncare;1525911 said:


> This truck will only do open large areas, Lowes, Home Depot ect.


I agree with the guys that say put the biggest thing on that you can buy! i had a wideout on a 2500 with 5200# front axle rating for 2 years(moved it to my 2011 2500 gasser) and have had no problem at all, it ias a diesel as well so you will be just fine. If you are doing big open stuff you will kick yourself if you dont buy something big for that monster of a truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

classiclawncare;1525906 said:


> My local dealer only does snow doggs, Id have to drive 2 hours for the closest dealer for any other brand.


My condolences.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

classiclawncare;1525906 said:


> My local dealer only does snow doggs, Id have to drive 2 hours for the closest dealer for any other brand.


Then Id spend the money on the XP or a VX95 with wings.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

It would be worth the drive to buy a different brand.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Metro Lawn;1526238 said:


> It would be worth the drive to buy a different brand.


or start a shop of his own selling that brand. where does he live?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

birddseedd;1526263 said:


> or start a shop of his own selling that brand. where does he live?


Salisbury, MA funny I just sold a bunch of liquid de-icer units to a company in that town. Asphalt Services on Fanaras St. if my memory serves me....


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't mind driving 2 hours to have the plow put on, its if I have problems later. For warranty work I dont want to have to drive 2 hours to get something fixed. Ive done that before it sucks. I have a truck with a boss plow and another truck with a Western plow. The salter on my western 1000 stopped working and I had to get it fixed locally, the only thing I got back from them was a check for what the part cost. I had to pay to ship the broke part to them, pay to have them ship me the new part and the labor to have the parts swapped. 

And I live in Salisbury MD. Right in the middle of the Eastern Shore.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Salisbury Maryland. On the same peninsula as Delaware.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Metro Lawn;1526277 said:


> Salisbury, MA funny I just sold a bunch of liquid de-icer units to a company in that town. Asphalt Services on Fanaras St. if my memory serves me....


nowhere near me.

youre missing a huge opportunity. and your dealer is a dummy.

call up western and boss. find out what it takes to become a reseller, or see if you have to go threw a wholesaler. start your own shop selling a competing higher quality brand.

payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i agree. the problem isnt getting the brand new plow.

the problem is when theres a defect that breaks in the middle of a storm and yoru local dealer doesnt sell that part because they dont support that plow company.

thats why you stay open all night to sell stuff and fix stuff for people who break down cause they bought that other guy's crappy brand.

making a complete assumption about that brand btw, not only do i not know what it is. i have no clue on its quality. just saying.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does a full trip plow trip properly with those box extensions? Are they not simply a homemade version of a pro wing.

I would think that most plow dealers would have a chart as to what matches up for your truck, and that it could handle any 9' plow.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry, had MA stuck in my head.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1526284 said:


> Does a full trip plow trip properly with those box extensions? Are they not simply a homemade version of a pro wing.
> 
> I would think that most plow dealers would have achart as to what matches up for your truck, and that it could handle any 9' plow.


They dont fully meet the ground. they have a rubbery type of material that can bend when forced into the ground, the very bottom edge has a cut out aswell allowing room for the blade to trip.

ill get a close up. hold on, gotta grab some pants

oh, and very very different from pro wings. angel is compleetly different


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol this thread is informative and entertaining. 

Im leaning torwards the 8' with the 2' wing extensions. When Im drving I would pull a pin and the wings would swing behind the plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

birddseedd;1526283 said:


> thats why you stay open all night to sell stuff and fix stuff for people who break down .


Don't matter why, what or where, you do because that's what a snow removal equipment dealer SHOULD do to provide service to his customer.

2 hours in the summer and 2 hours in the middle of a storm are two entirely different distances, particularly if they involve RT 50 and RT 301


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

here is a question for you classic

even tho yoru dealer does not sell western or whtever "better" plow brand you are thinking of, do they stock the commenly needed replacement parts?

when broke down in a storm, you dont exactly need a whole new plow you only need individual parts. seals, valves n such. does yoru dealer stock these parts for all the people in town that do own a different brand plow?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

They only stock parts for the snow dogg plows and salt dogg spreaders


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1526328 said:


> They only stock parts for the snow dogg plows and salt dogg spreaders


lack if insight. you could put them out of business.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

you technically could buy your own stock of replacement parts. if you really wanted to get another brand plow that bad.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Clearly he doesn't want to open his own plow dealership.

You really need to find some work or a life. How do you make any money if you on here 24/7?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Triton2286;1526343 said:


> Clearly he doesn't want to open his own plow dealership.
> 
> You really need to find some work or a life. How do you make any money if you on here 24/7?


lsl application development.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

birddseedd;1526332 said:


> lack if insight. you could put them out of business.


Have you taken the time to wonder if there is a reason there is only one snowplow dealership and they don't support all the major brands?

Often in rural communities (I know Salisbury is a city, surrounded by farms) farmers with tractors and municipalities do most of the snow removal. While the retail infrastructures are growing and commercial plowing is becoming more prevalent, the further south/rural you get the the less equipment support you find.

While corporate marketing shifts and our changing support structures have created more brand diversity for years you could get nothing but Fisher in Maine, Western in the upper midwest and Meyer in the Ohio Valley. Purchases were not based on consumer preference but on availability..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting.


also makes me wonder what it is about western or boss that the suppler chooses a less known brand to sell.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

classiclawncare;1526296 said:


> Lol this thread is informative and entertaining.
> 
> Im leaning torwards the 8' with the 2' wing extensions. When Im drving I would pull a pin and the wings would swing behind the plow.


Not a bad idea. And yes its entertaining reading about the supposed knowledge people have about a supposed "lesser quality" plow brand that they don't nor have ever run by themselves. With the exception of Basher, the other posts should be read for entertainment only and yes I run a Snowdogg VX95 Vplow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

classiclawncare;1526296 said:


> Im leaning torwards the 8' with the 2' wing extensions. When Im drving I would pull a pin and the wings would swing behind the plow.


Have you looked at the cost/weight difference between the XP and the 8" with wings? Same size plow but with hydraulic wing control from the cab.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1526281 said:


> nowhere near me.
> 
> youre missing a huge opportunity. and your dealer is a dummy.
> 
> ...


I suck at conveying my thoughts into text... i will clarify what i meant by "higher quality". other brands were suggested and it was stated people would drive 2 hours to obtain the other brand.

I was giving troughs about if OP wanted to get a different brand. I did not mean to insinuate myself about the quality of either. i appologize for hte confusion.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1526354 said:


> Have you looked at the cost/weight difference between the XP and the 8" with wings? Same size plow but with hydraulic wing control from the cab.


I agree and you should be able to get the XP cash and carry for around $4600 depending upon your dealer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

basher;1526354 said:


> Have you looked at the cost/weight difference between the XP and the 8" with wings? Same size plow but with hydraulic wing control from the cab.


I also would reccommend hydro wing controls. i rely heavily on my wings and you lose money when you have to get in and out of your truck constantly.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Basher- 

It would cost about 900$ more for the xp over the hd80 with the wing option. 

The dealer wants 7290 for the xp installed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1526281 said:


> nowhere near me.
> 
> youre missing a huge opportunity. and your dealer is a dummy.
> 
> call up western and boss. find out what it takes to become a reseller, or see if you have to go threw a wholesaler. start your own shop selling* a competing higher quality brand. *












Tell us about your poor experiences while plowing with a Snow Dogg.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1526355 said:


> I suck at conveying my thoughts into text... i will clarify what i meant by "higher quality". other brands were suggested and it was stated people would drive 2 hours to obtain the other brand.
> 
> I was giving troughs about if OP wanted to get a different brand. I did not mean to insinuate myself about the quality of either. i appologize for hte confusion.


I worked in a factory once making glue. one lower quality glue where you got twice as much as the other brand. that other brand, where you got half as much, cost alot more. it was the exact same glue. just had a bigger name.

the diapers my baby uses cost a fraction of the big brand name ones. they are the exact same thing, made by the exact same people. on the exact same assembly line, or sewing table, or wahtever they do to sew diapers together.

if you convince customers your western brand plow is better, they will pay for it over other brands. whether it is better or not.

also plowguy already beat you to that point. but i guess you wanted in on the fun also


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

birddseedd;1526378 said:


> I worked in a factory once making glue. one lower quality glue where you got twice as much as the other brand. that other brand, where you got half as much, cost alot more. it was the exact same glue. just had a bigger name.
> 
> the diapers my baby uses cost a fraction of the big brand name ones. they are the exact same thing, made by the exact same people. on the exact same assembly line, or sewing table, or wahtever they do to sew diapers together.
> 
> if you convince customers your western brand plow is better, they will pay for it over other brands. whether it is better or not.


Just stop!!! Not trying to be an ass or anything but just stop.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

wideout;1526380 said:


> Just stop!!! Not trying to be an ass or anything but just stop.


Your not being an ass, your being the voice of reason.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

almost 4 in a row.....this all you people have to do? this is seriously unnecessary. its a very simple marketing concept. i doubte you people even read it...

and this thread is not about me... shoudlnt you focus on the guy buying the plow?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

birddseedd;1526384 said:


> almost 4 in a row.....this all you people have to do? this is seriously unnecessary. its a very simple marketing concept. i doubte you people even read it...
> 
> and this thread is not about me... shoudlnt you focus on the guy buying the plow?


Yea...were the ones that are off track.

This coming from the guy talking about his wife making him watch hobit movies and working in a glue factory.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

keep the info coming please.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1526371 said:


> Basher-
> 
> It would cost about 900$ more for the xp over the hd80 with the wing option.
> 
> The dealer wants 7290 for the xp installed.


take a look at your budget. but also take a look at the work you do. if you dont do a whole lot of sutff that you would be moving your wings back and forth, the time you spend moving them might not be worth the 900. for me i like getting close to curbs and esspicialy alot of drives and garages.

i end up removing my wings when i go to do the drives. if i coudl push a button and flip them back forward, i could clear the snow from teh street in one push rather than a couple pushes. which woudl save me time on each drive i do.

but your clientell might be different.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

classiclawncare;1526371 said:


> The dealer wants 7290 for the xp installed.




I might take a ride.

http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/wide_out.html


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

classiclawncare;1526410 said:


> keep the info coming please.


Sorry that you got 4 pages of nothing and recommendation to become a plow dealer, but we have an issue with hi-jacked threads. Unless you want to stock your own parts, I'd go with the local Dogg dealer. They're stainless, reasonably priced, and a lot of guys on here seem to have had good luck with them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

classiclawncare;1526371 said:


> Basher-
> 
> It would cost about 900$ more for the xp over the hd80 with the wing option.
> 
> The dealer wants 7290 for the xp installed.





basher;1526412 said:


> I might take a ride.
> 
> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ecom-catshow/wide_out.html


The $900 is probably smart money for the XP. But I agree the $7300 sounds pretty steep.

Classic - do you perform your own equipment maintenance and repairs? Or are you reliant on the shop to service your equipment?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

2cor- I do a mixture of both, I usually let a dealership do any warranty work and I try to do any non warranty and service/ maintenance work. 

What price would you think would be better to counter them on for the hd 80 that they have priced at 5700 before the wings?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the pricing is off by $1500 plus or minus. Mostly plus.....

But I'm out of the loop so don't everyone get fired up by that number. 

I would do some checking around. Jim at ESI is a great guy, sells several brands so you can get some reference for what pricing should be. Call the dealers that are two hours away, they should give you cash & carry and installed pricing over the phone. Dawgs should be less than anyone. If you buy another brand, you should try to work with the installer so you understand how everything is put together so you can do your own repairs if needed. Or install it yourself. Many brands sell an "emergency kit" with the things most likely to leave you hanging. If you can understand the service manual, you should be able to fix any issues that might come up.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

k k great Ill do that on monday


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Triton2286;1526392 said:


> Yea...were the ones that are off track.
> 
> This coming from the guy talking about his wife making him watch hobit movies and working in a glue factory.


this made me laugh.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1526378 said:


> I worked in a factory once making glue.


This explains so much....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

classiclawncare;1526447 said:


> 2cor- I do a mixture of both, I usually let a dealership do any warranty work and I try to do any non warranty and service/ maintenance work.
> 
> If you want to depend on the dealer to do any warranty work than you need to stick with Snowdawg. For two years Snowdawg will pay them to do any warranty repairs. They (Buyers) will provide you with new parts if you return defective ones to the dealer but will not reimburse you for your labor or shipping. This is standard though out the industry. Your other option is to return to the distant dealer for major repairs you don't feel qualified to handle and do the minor warranties labor issues at your own expense considering it training for the 8-10 years you will have the plow without a warranty.
> 
> ...


Research the online suppliers don't for get to calculate freight see what you could have one shipped in for. Then give them some room to make money and allow them around $500.00 for assembly and installation. While they are asking a premium price for a plow known to be...........inexpensive they may not buy on a ESI or Tim Wallace level and need a little more money to make a profit. Other questions did that include tax? Are you paying with a Credit Card?

Find out how many plows they have sold in the last couple years and what they have in inventory, what they stock in repair parts, what their business hours policy during storms are. If the answers are 2, none, a few things, and normal hours you are not going to gain much staying close to home.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Stik208;1526512 said:


> This explains so much....


iv worked alot of jobs. factory. general office work. customer service. comptuer repair. programming. general labor.

none of them can add up to owning any kind of company.

so no, it really doesnt explain much. just gives you the opportunity to remember your middle school days


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Stik208;1526512 said:


> This explains so much....


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1526546 said:


> So no, it really doesnt explain much.


Hmmmmm........


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Stik208;1526626 said:


> It explains why most of your posts are ridiculous and stupid.


He still isn't going to get it...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

STOP FEEDING THE TROLL

Shouldn't you be using a loader or skid on those lots


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

classiclawncare;1526410 said:


> keep the info coming please.


Just for comparison my VX95 was purchased new last November in NH cash and carry for $4300. The XP is a few hundred more and this years pricing seems to be about $300 more then last season.

If you can change a tire you can assemble the plow, its very simple (I have pictures somewhere on here of my assembly).


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;1527017 said:


> Just for comparison my VX95 was purchased new last November in NH cash and carry for $4300. The XP is a few hundred more and this years pricing seems to be about $300 more then last season.
> 
> If you can change a tire you can assemble the plow, its very simple (I have pictures somewhere on here of my assembly).


I just wasted 25 minutes reading this thread and I feel stupider than when I started, Im at a complete loss of where thread was going.......... Im not sure if the OP is worried about the weight on his truck and if pricing is good and then he is getting advise to start a retail sales of a more established plow mfg??...... look what I typed does not make sense.

I was there with plowguy to help him put his plow together. Its easy to put a plow together and snowdogg doe a nice job with there instructions. If my memory serves me right plowguy spent more time fighting off his hangover than putting the plow together! and still we managed to have it together in a couple hours.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

lol yes it was an interesting thread.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1527089 said:


> lol yes it was an interesting thread.


have you decided. or have more questions?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

bacwudzme;1527059 said:


> I was there with plowguy to help him put his plow together. Its easy to put a plow together and snowdogg doe a nice job with there instructions.* If my memory serves me right plowguy spent more time fighting off his hangover than putting the plow together! *and still we managed to have it together in a couple hours.


Ain't that the truth LOL I believe I at least tried to bite the dog that bit me!


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup I think Im good. Im going to go with the hd80 8' with the 2' plow wings. And ill try to get them down on the price.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1527141 said:


> Yup I think Im good. Im going to go with the hd80 8' with the 2' plow wings. And ill try to get them down on the price.


Getting the wings that hydrolicly retract?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Nah the manual ones. for the extra 900 ish Id rather keep it simple.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1527156 said:


> Nah the manual ones. for the extra 900 ish Id rather keep it simple.


do you think you will have to move them alot?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Nah I don't think Ill have to move them that much. This truck will only be plowing large open areas.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

classiclawncare;1527199 said:


> Nah I don't think Ill have to move them that much. This truck will only be plowing large open areas.


if you can, take some pics of the hinges for the wings. i would love to see how they are designed


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

birddseedd;1527219 said:


> if you can, take some pics of the hinges for the wings. i would love to see how they are designed


They are on the snowdogg website.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

plowguy43;1527329 said:


> They are on the snowdogg website.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

They do not have zoomed in pics of the hinges themselves


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok well I went ahead and bought the truck today. I got a 12 3500 srw Ram. I called around and found a better deal on a plow and salter. 

I went with the Snowdogg HD80 with the wings and a Salt Dogg TGS 07. The total price for all was 6950$ installed. 

Theyll be installing on Thursday. 

Ill post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I posted pics of this truck, plow and salter in the picture thread!!


----------

